# melanotanpeptide hcg



## jshel12 (May 10, 2012)

Anyone have experience with melanotanpeptide hcg I was gonna go to another place but found 4 bottles of 2000ius in bottom of fridge forgot all about them figured I'd finish them off.  They've been in there for 4 months by the way is there a point at which there no longer effective, there not reconstituted?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 10, 2012)

In powder from and refridgerated.. they're good for at least a year.


----------



## jshel12 (May 11, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> In powder from and refridgerated.. they're good for at least a year.



thanks


----------

